# Sheepies in the surf at Perdido Key.



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

Watched guys catch six big ones in the surf at the beach access where river road comes into the highway.

Wish I had a camera, couple of them had to be in the 6-8# range.

Never seen sheeps caught in the surf.:thumbup:


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I caught 2 fat Sheeps on Saturday on okaloosa island. I'd never caught them in the surf either.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

We would occasionally catch them while pompano fishing at Johnson Beach; usually in the 3-4 lb range.


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

maybe black drum?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

no they are sheepies i used to catch them all the time at pickens from langdon to the point and also got quite a few east of destin all by accident pompano fishing they seemed to leave the beach after ivan and denis i have caught maybe 5 since then but i have heard reports they are being caught more this year especialy twords the west


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I've caught a few black drum also, with about the same frequency as Sheephead. If I remember right, seems the water was really churning and murky when the drum hit.


----------

